# Goldfische temporär in einer Mörtelwanne



## lockenwolf (29. Juni 2016)

In meinem inzwischen sanierten und gut funktionierenden Teich wohnen eine Spur zu viele Goldfische (10.000 Liter, 25 Fische) und darunter auch 15 naturfarbene. Nun habe ich jemand gefunden, der genau solche Fische gern übernehmen möchte.
Am Wunschtag der Abholung sind wir nicht zuhause. Mein Plan wäre folgender:
Einen Mörteleimer (ca. 80 Liter) mit Teichwasser füllen. Die Fische abends vorher fangen und in den Kübel setzen. Steht dann im Schatten mit Netz drüber. Am nächsten Vormittag werden sie abgeholt - sprich in Plastiktüten mit 1/3 Wasser sortiert und in Papier gewickelt. Sie werden insgesamt etwa 1 Stunde transportiert.
Frage: Ist das in Ordnung oder muss ich da irgendwelche weiteren Maßnahmen treffen, damit die Fische keinen Schaden nehmen?
Ich besitze leider keine Sprudelpumpe, sonst wäre das bestimmt eine prima Idee. Sind Sauerstofftabletten sinnvoll?


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juni 2016)

Hallo Lockenwolf,

in eigentlich jedem Baumarkt gibt es eine Tier/Fischabteilung, da bekommt man für kleines Geld Luftsprudler.
Wenn Du jetzt mehrere Fische in die Mörtelwanne (bitte absolut gründliche Reinigung dieser) setzt über Nacht, hängen die Tiere am Morgen ohne Sprudelstein kopfüber  
Für den Transport reichen wohl Sauerstofftabletten, besser wäre natürlich reiner Sauerstoff.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2016)

Ich finde 25 Fische nicht viel für 10.000 Liter.

15 Fische in 80 Liter über eine ganze Nacht würde ich nicht machen.
Ohne Sauerstoff wird das wohl nicht gut ausgehen.

Transport von einer Stunde im warmen Auto ohne reinen Sauerstoff....ich hätte Angst, aber vielleicht hat jemand anderers mehr Erfahrung.
Mit Sauerstofftabletten habe ich keine Erfahrung.


----------



## lockenwolf (29. Juni 2016)

Hm. Doof. Und mit Sprudler wäre aber alles problemlos nehme ich an?


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juni 2016)

Zumindest für die Übergangszeit von einer Nacht, kannst dann nur drauf bauen, dass der Abholer pünktlich da ist und zuverlässig die Tiere umsiedeln kann. Wäre es nicht möglich die Tiere statt in einzelne Plastikbeutel lieber komplett in einer ähnlich großen Wanne zu transportieren? Wenn nicht, großer stabiler Karton, große Plastiktüte rein und alle Fische zusammen lassen.


----------



## lockenwolf (29. Juni 2016)

Doch - bestimmt geht auch Transport in 1-2 größeren Behältern (Eimer). 
Neuer Vorschlag: Mit Luftsprudelstein in der Mörtelwanne für <24 Stunden und dann in Eimern mit gelochten Deckeln ins Auto?


----------



## Ida17 (29. Juni 2016)

Plus Sauerstofftablette für die Fahrt


----------



## Christine (29. Juni 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Die Fische abends vorher fangen


Viel Glück...


----------



## lockenwolf (29. Juni 2016)

Christine schrieb:


> Viel Glück...


Meine sind ja sehr artig... wenn ich mich mit dem Futter links der Brücke aufstelle, kommen alle ganz erfreut rüber. Und dann stelle ich einfach den Rückweg in den Teich mit einem Grillgitter zu. Ha!


----------



## ghoul09 (29. Juni 2016)

Ohne zusätzliche Belüftung sollte man niemals Fische irgendwo hältern (außer Labyrinther). Mal von den Temperaturen abgesehen, verbrauchen gestresste Fische ein vielfaches mehr an Sauerstoff. Je enger sie sitzen desto höher wieder der Stresspegel. Kostet ja jetzt nicht die Welt, sich eine kleine Membranpumpe zu besorgen. Gerade für den Transport eignen sich doch wunderbar Batteriebetriebene Pumpen für unter 10€, die es in fast jedem Angelshop gibt. Wer häufiger Fische transportiert, der kann sich ja auch eine Pumpe mit Anschluss an den Zigarettenanzünder im Auto besorgen.


----------



## Lion (29. Juni 2016)

hallo Lockenwolf,
vielleicht kannst Du die Fische über Nacht in einem Netz (Fischkorb) im Teich lassen, so ähnlich wie
auch die Angler machen, (hierdurch bleiben die Tiere im gewohnten Wasser) dein Kunde kann dann die Tiere mit dem Netz (Fischkorb) aus dem Teich nehmen und korrekt für die Fahrt unterbringen.
Léon


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Juni 2016)

Ansonsten pressiert die Sache doch auch nicht, sind ja nicht viele Fische.
Lässt sich bestimmt ein besserer Zeitpunkt finden.

Sollte die Aktion über Nacht im Kübel durchgezogen werden, vergiss bitte die Abdeckung nicht ..


----------



## tosa (29. Juni 2016)

.... und mindestens eine Woche vorher nicht füttern, sonst explodieren die wasserwerte !!!


----------



## Muschelschubserin (29. Juni 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Nun habe ich jemand gefunden, der genau solche Fische gern übernehmen möchte.



Hallo, 

kennst du die Leute?
Mir kam nur eben der Gedanke, dass ich keine Fremden in meinem Teich "rumwühlen" lassen würde. Und vor ein paar Monaten war ja hier ein Bericht über so eine missglückte Aktion.....


----------



## lockenwolf (30. Juni 2016)

Das Thema hat sich aktuell tatsächlich erledigt - der Teich in den sie sollten war zu klein. Aber wenn die Goldis irgendwann umziehen, hab ich ja jetzt perfekte Ideen. Das mit dem Körbchen im Teichinnern scheint mir ideal. 
Zudem bietet ein Zoohändler vor Ort mir an, wenn der Zeitpunkt passt welche gegen Fischfutter zu tauschen.


----------



## Ansaj (30. Juni 2016)

lockenwolf schrieb:


> Zudem bietet ein Zoohändler vor Ort mir an, wenn der Zeitpunkt passt welche gegen Fischfutter zu tauschen.



Das ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aber dann weißt du erst recht nicht, in welche Verhältnisse die Fische kommen - Aquarium, Goldfischglas - solche Leute gibt es leider immernoch. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht überzählige Goldfische als zu verschenken anzubieten (Forum, Kleinanzeigen), da melden sich mehrere drauf und man kann nach den Haltungsbedingungen fragen (und nach Fotos als "Beweis") und zu kleine Teiche abweisen bzw.kann man gleich in die Anzeige schreiben, ab welcher Teichgröße die Fische abgeben werden.
Ich finde es im Übrigen gut, dass du den Bestand etwas reduzierst und das musst du sicherlich alle paar Jahre mal in Angriff nehmen, damit die Population nicht überhand nimmt. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Juni 2016)

Ansaj schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich eine Möglichkeit, aber dann weißt du erst recht nicht, in welche Verhältnisse die Fische kommen - Aquarium, Goldfischglas - solche Leute gibt es leider immernoch.
> 
> Gruß
> Ansaj



ja, bei den Aquarienforen wo wir uns rumtreiben wird ja auch ab und an gefragt wieviele Goldfische denn so in ein 200l Becken gehen

MfG Frank


----------



## Fisch minus Gehege (4. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
wir benutzen zum hältern unserer Fische eigens dafür entwickelte Gehege...
[ Werbung entfernt ]
Beste Grüße
Benny


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juli 2016)

Fisch minus Gehege schrieb:


> aber bitte nicht als Werbung sondern nur als Kommentar sehen.


Na klar


----------



## Micha61 (5. Juli 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Na klar


----------

